# Off Like A Rocket!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Good Morning









I have referred to the forum pages several times over the years and every time have found the answers I needed - thank you for that! I've decided the time is right to join!

I am so excited today because we are making a trip to see Claudette at Bella Barista to collect a new machine. We've owned our Rocket Evoluzione for six years now and have thoroughly enjoyed all the wonderful cups of coffee it has delivered but I have been hankering after a dual boiler for a while . . . And a visit to BB too!

I look forward to participating.

mildred.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome Mildred.

Not many things beat a trip to BB to buy something shiny.

Do keep us informed as to what it is.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

....ooooh, chocolate coffee beans. It's never a short visit, and always a pleasure. Lightening your wallet/purse will rarely feel so good.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Welcome Mildred.
> 
> Not many things beat a trip to BB to buy something shiny.
> 
> Do keep us informed as to what it is.


Thanks for the welcome ?

It's been a fantastic trip - so many shiny machines!, one of which is sitting on the back seat of the car right now!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hehe! It feels very good indeed, Obnic ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Visiting Bella Barista today took me right back to being around 6 years of age and finding myself in the best ever toy shop!!! Meeting Claudette and David, both of whom were really lovely and helpful, was great too







David kept us topped up with some excellent flat whites while we looked round - seeing some different machines and being able to compare them was really useful but in the end we stuck with our decision to get the R58.

After a long, frustrating trip home the machine is now up and running and we are enjoying our first shots, and very excellent they are too! Cheers everyone!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome Mildred.

Sounds like you've had a good trip! Please posts some pics in the 'Show off your setup' forum


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Welcome Mildred.
> 
> Sounds like you've had a good trip! Please posts some pics in the 'Show off your setup' forum


thanks Rhys









I will be sure to . . . I will line the camera up for tomorrow's coffee session


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Here are some more photos taken at BB's today









(I really hope I have uploaded/posted them correctly this time . . . )


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow coffee heaven! My R58 came from BB originally but I bought it after it had been reviewed (tested and hardly used). Which is great except it means I still haven't been up to BB. Had good service when mail ordering though. Glad you had a great day and have a new kitchen companion! Enjoy your machine, the coffees that it makes, and the chit chat on here.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome Mildred! I'd find any excuse under the sun to drive up to Bella Barista! I hope you enjoy your new machine. What grinder have you got if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Wow coffee heaven! My R58 came from BB originally but I bought it after it had been reviewed (tested and hardly used). Which is great except it means I still haven't been up to BB. Had good service when mail ordering though. Glad you had a great day and have a new kitchen companion! Enjoy your machine, the coffees that it makes, and the chit chat on here.


Aw thanks, hotmetal! Glad to hear you have the R58 and are enjoying your coffee ?

It was our first visit to BB after years of mail order and useful phone advice chats. It was so good meeting them in person and seeing their fab showroom!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

pessutojr said:


> Welcome Mildred! I'd find any excuse under the sun to drive up to Bella Barista! I hope you enjoy your new machine. What grinder have you got if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks, pessutojr

We've got the mazzer mini grinder in black. It's a teeny bit noisy but I've been assured it's as good as anything in the price range


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Well! The R58 is well and truly run in now and we are very impressed. I am sure everyone thinks their own machine is the bees-knees (after all, we are not going to say anything too negative after paying circa £1.7k for a machine!) but it really is excellent. The PID controller is far from the gimmick I originally suspected - it does make a positive difference, allowing temperature adjustments to be made easily. The quality of the fittings and overall assembly is first class.

Having a new machine has rekindled my enthusiasm for buying ready roasted beans instead of roasting my own, and that has been a positive experience too. I think it was the freebie bag of Milk Buster that set me off. When I last bought roast beans, as opposed to green, I received some pretty poor offerings (this was 3 or 4 years ago, and maybe I just chose the wrong roasters).

It looks like it is time to let the Evo go now. I will draft an advert and post it in the 'For Sale' thread next week.


----------

